# The primarch poll



## primarch-angron (Mar 12, 2009)

Who is your Fav Primarch and Why?

Mine is Angron because of the part in the books where he gets crushed when they are assailting the final pocket of resistance. And after he gets buried alive he erupts from the ground and kills what enermys are left alive


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Perturabo, Lord of Olympia, nuff said.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I like Night Haunter, the only Primarch to become a superhero, complete with his secret identity as Konrad Kurze


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

i like sanguinius. he has wings and can see the future. plus, i havnt read up on the others yet.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Mortarion because he uses a scythe and drinks poison for fun

Russ in second place because he broke Magnus' back, punched out Jonson for killing some dude before him, and loved to drink


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Alpharius or was that Omegon no wait no it is Alpharius then again maybe it is Omegon. Drat this is difficult but if I have to settle for one I'll take Alpahrius (or maybe Omegon after all, might get back to you all on that one).


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Well first there isnt even a poll so... ahhh what the hell Fulgrim's my favorite because Slaanesh is the best :victory:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sanguinius will always remain incredibly awesome, with the highlights being breaking the back of one of the Blood Gods greatest servants and going to certain death to save the Imperium.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Calamari said:


> I like Night Haunter, the only Primarch to become a superhero, complete with his secret identity as Konrad Kurze


Seconded. The most bad ass of them all.:goodpost:


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

It has to be Leman Russ i mean he beat the emperor in 2 out of 3 challenges and was the only primarch to beat horus in a duel (or is it dual?)


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Duci said:


> It has to be Leman Russ i mean he beat the emperor in 2 out of 3 challenges and was the only primarch to beat horus in a duel (or is it dual?)


Actually he didn't.

They drew in two (eating and drinking competititon) and the Emperor gave him a power fist to the face in the third...of which he suffered a broken fang and a slight headache (attributed to Fenrisian mead) and the pledge his loyalty to the Lord of Mankind...so sayeth the fluff.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Gotta side with your own primarch. Fulgrim was such a great character, and his story has certainly been a high point in the Horus Heresy series thus far.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Actually wolfy did beat the emperor in the first two challenges so the emperor calls him a gutton and a drunkard, so they duel (not dual mate  ) at which point the emperor knocks russ out with a powerfist.

The only competition that the Emperor trually loses was against Vulcan, but he would have won that one if he hadnt have saved Vulcan's life. Speaking of which, my vote for the best is the Hulk himself. Cant beat a master smith except for a master smith with a heart of gold (no pun intended)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Actually he didn't.
> 
> They drew in two (eating and drinking competititon) and the Emperor gave him a power fist to the face in the third...of which he suffered a broken fang and a slight headache (attributed to Fenrisian mead) and the pledge his loyalty to the Lord of Mankind...so sayeth the fluff.


Actually the fluff I read said he beat the Emperor in the Drinking Contest and Eating Contest, and the Big E insulted Russ for the lame Duals and Russ got angry and was then took a power fist to the face.


----------



## NeonDante (May 14, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go with Fulgrim. A patron of the arts, excellent warrior, AND killed what, 2, 3 Primarchs? Plus, his book was great.

For the loyalists, I'm going to have to say Vulkan, just because he had a refreshing element of humility about him, if his successors are anything to judge him by. Guiding and leading and aiding the people, instead of ruling them.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Magnus the Red.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

If I get to pick a loyalist primarch as well I would go for Alpharius again (or was that Omegon ) The primarchs of the Alpha Legion even gave their soul for humanity and the emperor, what more can you ask? (hmmm I really should start an Alpha Legion army, to bad cultists are gone from the latest codex).


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

i am going with LEJ (Lion El'Jonson) because he knocked out russ and is a lazy twat


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine is without question Roboute Gulliman. His wisdom and strength saw the imperium endured the aftermath of the heresy and regardless of what you say I know he is healing. Trust me:wink:.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr. Praline: 'Ello, I wish to register a complaint. 

Owner: We're closin' for lunch. 

Mr. Praline: Never mind that, my lad. I wish to complain about this primarch what I purchased not half an hour ago from this very boutique. 

Owner: Oh yes, the, uh, the Roboute Gulliman...What's,uh...What's wrong with it? 

Mr. Praline: I'll tell you what's wrong with it, my lad. 'E's dead, that's what's wrong with it! 

Owner: No, no, 'e's uh,...he's resting. 

Mr. Praline: Look, matey, I know a dead primarch when I see one, and I'm looking at one right now. 

Owner: No no he's not dead, he's, he's restin'! Remarkable primarch, Roboute Gulliman, idn'it, ay? Beautiful plumage! 

Mr. Praline: The plumage don't enter into it. It's stone dead. 

Owner: Nononono, no, no! 'E's resting!

(sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Kurze. he got fucked over by the Sheenster, but the fact that it required Mr Sheen to get this bad ass, makes him instantly cool. Vulkan, Russ, and Fulgrim come pretty close though.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Russ, without a doubt. He took the head off a Warlord class titan with a motherfucking chainsword. beat that Mortarion! plus he can turn invisble(the fluff says he said "i will return for the Wolftime" and then vanished into thin air). he also pwned thousand sons, had heaps of pets (wolves) and got drunk heaps and was the king of a Viking planet. Suck it up, other primarchs!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Macrocalculator said:


> Mr. Praline: 'Ello, I wish to register a complaint.
> 
> Owner: We're closin' for lunch.
> 
> ...


Thank you ,sad as I feel, you have just made me laugh for about 10 minutes

Magnus the red
Psyker thousand sons cyclops
A brilliant combination


----------



## Sugamonster (Mar 4, 2009)

Lion el johnson. He sleeps ALOT. But also he survived 12 years in the jungle


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

seriously Kurze. just for the most bad-ass death speach ever without any fear of death at all. and he realised he had been seen as a criminal so was ready for their false justice.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Has to be Russ, Fulgrim is a Nancy boy, and Kurze is an emo. 

I am not predudice, I hate everyone equally...

Does anyone have any ideas if the two missing chapters had primarchs?


----------



## Illamon (May 18, 2009)

Going to have to go with Vulcan, he has a Huge Flamer on one hand and a wicked spear in the other, plus he actually cares for the people of the Imperium, the same people the space marines are meant to protect. If you don't care who your saving why save them?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Sanguinius... loyal unto death


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Roboute Gulliman.

While all the others either turned to Chaos, or went around like headless chickens after the emperor went to the Golden Throne. 

Roboute Gulliman on the other hand was seen to be every where fighting then wining then moving to the next one. While doing most of the fighting he also wrote the Codex which they all (nearly all) still use today. 

Now if it was not for him the Imperium would of fallen apart. 

Nuff said!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

mine is missing Primarch number#11 bitches:biggrin:!!!! For the victorious win


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

loyalist primarch is rogal dorn cuz hes my chapter's uncle, so to speak. plus he took his job way more seriously than most of the others.he also showed up perturabo after the horus heresy.

traitor primarch, i'd have to go with alpharius omegan. curze and fulgrim are close though.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

on second thoughts Angron because originally he would have preferred to die in battle with his comrades but the jackass emperor pulled him out without his say-so.
what a douche :no: thats just not cool.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Comon not one mention of he who started it all? The greatest tome writer of 40K? Why the brilliant Lorgar of course. 

You gotta give him props, he single-handedly masterminded the entire charade that was the Horus Heresy, forsaw who was needed to lead the rebellion used the most restraint in the show of loyalty yet his preparation was flawless (though its results were more or less bad) and unleashed his loyal dog of a Chaplain Erebus to convince a whole lotta people what was really going on. Truly the mopst deviant twisted daemonic warp cursed saint of a man who saw the Emps for what he truly was. A despot on a high-chair who overcalculated a whole lot of things, prime of them being his own genetic sons.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Come on!!!!*

Magnus the Red. Seriously think tragedy. He was loyal from the start. He even cheated (through sorcery) to warn his Father. Then the almighty Father, praise his Name, decided not to believe him!!! Of all the primarchs, Magnus wins "the ends justify the means" award in trying to aid the Emperor. The whole thing was Horus's fault. Screw Horus! Leman beat him in a duel and Lord Solar St. Macharius was twice the Warmaster anyway.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would say my favorite would be Sanguinius. His character was second to none, and he was also the best melee fighter of all the Primarch's. 

Now I don't think people give Rogal Dorn enough love. He was stern and had a stick in his ass, but he did a lot of the dirty boring tough work that no one else wanted to do, and without him there's a good chance the imperium could have fragmented also. So while he isn't the most glorious or exciting primarch I think he had one of the biggest impacts of all the primarch's.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lupercal101 said:


> Russ, without a doubt. He took the head off a Warlord class titan with a motherfucking chainsword. beat that Mortarion! plus he can turn invisble(the fluff says he said "i will return for the Wolftime" and then vanished into thin air). he also pwned thousand sons, had heaps of pets (wolves) and got drunk heaps and was the king of a Viking planet. Suck it up, other primarchs!


When did Russ cut off the head of a WARLORD class titan????


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd say Lupercal the grand Heretic. He defeated an Ork empire, nearly destroyed 3 Legions and was very close to killing the Emperor.


----------



## Sgt Bilko (May 23, 2009)

Perturabo - Why? What ever was built he could lay seige to it.
The greatest tactician ever!


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Am let me think its between Corax and Mortration
i'd have to go with Corax beacuse of the way he built up a secert fighting force upon Deliverence an took out the defenses using covert tactics


> Nevermore(last recorded words of Corax)


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

corax of the ravanguard!!


----------



## Makoto (May 31, 2009)

Alpharius and Omegon I'd say. They were the only one primarch actually thinking on their own, and the only one that understood what was the Emperor's greatest dream and design - and acting on it too.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im going with Horus. He was the closest to beating the Emperor, and he is the one all the others submitted to. Filled with Chaos power he was second only to the Emperor and proved how [email protected]$$ he was when he killed that winged freak Sanguis with ease.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

mine has to be ferrus 
fulgrim tried to turn him an then ferrus fliped 
but then sadly he got decapitated


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Traitor: 
1st, Kurze....good luck finding someone else that bad-ass that makes EMO look cool to boot! 
2nd Mortarion, who else drinks poison for fun...

Loyalist: meh, they're all pansies... If I had to choose though, I don't know that I could. Anybody that gave Russ the bird is cool in my book. so the Lion


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I vote for batman...er I mean Konrad Curze.


----------



## Sternguard VETRAN (Apr 29, 2009)

gotta stay loyal so corax but without him we wouldnt have shrike and the rest of the raven guard 3rd


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> loyalist primarch is rogal dorn cuz hes my chapter's uncle, so to speak. plus he took his job way more seriously than most of the others.he also showed up perturabo after the horus heresy.


im pretty sure dorn's assult on Perturabo's fortress after the heresy was considered a dismal failure, as Dorn lost MASS troops to gain little ground on old Perturabo. and in the end he got away. i read that somewhere... anywho.

my fav primarch! shite... thats a hard one. i like each for thier own differences. but as a fav id have to say... 

Loyalist: Sangunius, the dude fly's on angel wings. super cool.

Traitor: Horus, the man single handedly (save for a little choas god help) crushed the entire human race. not a bad days work if i dont say so.

but like i said, i really like them all, and look forward to more of them being fleshed out in the HH series.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

Rayza said:


> mine has to be ferrus
> fulgrim tried to turn him an then ferrus fliped
> but then sadly he got decapitated


I agree not to mention the fact he choked a metal dragon to death in lava.


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

my top three:
1. El'Johnson: Number one cuz he started the army i play and decided that defying the codex written by that UM prick would be a good idea and made a whole company of terminators.

2. Russ: big angry wolf man that does big angry wolf man things and doesnt afraid of anything. Also appears to have something of a friendly emnity with LEJ.

3. Sanguinius: dude had big brass ones even though he got shanked. Still badass.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Horus Lupercal!!!!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Epatus said:


> Does anyone have any ideas if the two missing chapters had primarchs?


All *Legions* (not chapters) had Primarchs. That's what the space marines Geneseed was based on.

Personally I'd go with Dorn, only because he's the closest to Sigismund. Black Templars For the Win.


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

Got to be Vulkan beating flaming dragons to death flying around toasting the battlefield!!! Hes pretty cool


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Alpharius/Omegon, because they turned against the Emperor for the sake of destroying Chaos. Of course, they failed, but it was a good attempt.

I'd like to add that Robute Guilliman is my least favourite, because he is just so BORING.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Angron because world eaters kick ass.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Magnus becuase of the doomed champion bit. He did everything in his power to alert his father to the fall of his favored son. Only to be disbelived, had his house set on fire and banished.

On top of that, he still has guys running around from the legion flatly refusing to submit to the chaos gods wills. Even though that is part of a grand Tzeenchian plan.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going Magnus, the Emperor personally set up the psychic defences on Terra designed to defeat entire armies. Then Magnus, from half the way across the galaxy, smashed right through then. Then despite the surprise of the combined attacking force of Space Wolves and custodians he still was going to kill Russ singlehandedly before the wolf bastard cheated. And he was the tallest, the the T Sons are awesome.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Lion El Johnson


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Definatly Rogal Dorn!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Sanguinius! He is an angel and he killed a kick ass demon. Plus h sacreficed himself for the Imperium.:angel::suicide:


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

Sanguinus and Angron how could you go wrong


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> Definatly Rogal Dorn!


yes he was a good primarch, but dont you think his personality was a bit... meh? besides his liking of building big fortresses he didnt have much in the way of... distinguishing personality traits. Dorn for me was like the primarch that needed a better hobby. i still like him, just wish he was more... exciting. only Gulliman was more boring.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> yes he was a good primarch, but dont you think his personality was a bit... meh? besides his liking of building big fortresses he didnt have much in the way of... distinguishing personality traits. Dorn for me was like the primarch that needed a better hobby. i still like him, just wish he was more... exciting. only Gulliman was more boring.


I think, after having read through Dorn a while ago. He was more of a stern, dog of war. Strong, defiant, bold, etc. The strong silent type. Loyal, he got really pissed and mournful when the Emperor went down. Wore black, I'd also say proud; example: when he threw his marines in a pithced desperate battle against chaos marines....I think Perturabo but I'm not sure. His only rescuer was Guilliman of the Ultramarines.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I'd have to go with Corax. He told Horus where to stick his sword before the hersey even happened, risked his own legion's geneseed in order to protect the galaxy, and when all was said and done was man enough to give the ones that suffered peace by his own hand. There needs to be more fluff on the Raven Guard


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sangiunius for me! he was the coolest Primarch, i mean come on wings, big ass sword!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Where do all the primarchs go when they die? I mean their souls have to be strong enough to survive in the warp so why aren't their loyalist miracles?


----------



## jamierobinson94 (Jun 20, 2009)

Cannot decide between Horus and Perterbo.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm still a fan of the genestealer one... oh wait that was a patriarch...

Thanks,

~MC


----------

